# Tactical fitness



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Trooper Richard Mattson 
NY State Police, Mobile Response Team

Many of us in the special weapons and tactics environment believe that if we're running 3x a week and hitting the weights another 3x, we have the basics covered on fitness. I started to fall into that routine while on a massive manhunt in western New York in 2006. After long work days and on my days off, I started to revert back to my one-dimensional training routine of weights and the same running schedule. 
The truth of the matter is that our tactical training is progressive and situational and our fitness regimes have got to be strict and functional. Do you train at the gym with your tactical vest on? How about your drop holster? The ever popular gas mask? 
The answer we all know is no. We train under stressful conditions when at the range or during scenarios and that's where it stops. Our workouts should incorporate all our "specialties" so that we are prepared for the worst situation that could arise during our tactical duties. 
These workouts need to be short and brutal to produce maximum results and to fit our crazy schedules. I'm not suggesting that you throw out your new Christmas memberships to the gym, just to think outside the conventional workout room. Exercises and machines are geared to help compensate for large weight or specific movements. The reality is that you're going to be pushing against doors, perps and heavy weighs that aren't balanced on both sides. Your workouts must include the basics of endurance and strength as well as adding resistance training, defensive tactics and most importantly, officer rescue exercises.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/health-fitness/articles/1704061-Tactical-fitness/


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

I love this type of philosophy. Plus, mixing things up like this: adding gear, weight vests, thinking outside the box, etc... makes working out so much more fun.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

So true it is. Wow, I need to get motivated all over again. Joined a gym and thinking I am doing good then this article of reality slaps me in the face.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

MARINECOP said:


> So true it is. Wow, I need to get motivated all over again. Joined a gym and thinking I am doing good then this article of reality slaps me in the face.


We just need to find some time to hook up B, and we'll push cars up and down the street.


----------

